# Thought they were Gonners!



## Tortinorm (Apr 15, 2011)

We had the big rain about three weeks ago and just had to share this. I had taken our two CA desert torts out of their hibernating box and put them in the enclosure which has two burrows. I knew the forecast was for a big rain over a few days so I covered the 11' X 12' enclosure with a tarp for a few days. The yard slopes back there so I figured they would be fine with any rain collecting away from the enclosure. Well, Sunday rolls around and we got about four inches in a couple of hours. I went out back to check on them and found that there was about a half inch of standing water all around the enclosure. So, I went into rescue mode, tore off the tarp, opened the top and I see the burrows completely flooded! The smallest tort (they are around six years now) was out of the burrow with its head out of the water, grabbed her and put her outside on dry land, she seemed fine. The large one was no where to be seen! I reached in the burrow and found her floating in there but when I rapped my hands around her, she moved. I was in panic mode but they both are doing great and eating well. The unbelievable thing to me was she must have been underwater for some time and didn't drown. I figure her respiration and heart rate should be slow so maybe that was it but when I pulled her out she was pretty much fully awake.


----------



## Larry C. (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow thank God everyone was ok. They were lucky you were around and looking out for them.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 15, 2011)

I am happy they are both okay. that had to be very scary for you...


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi Tortinorm:

I don't think you've ever told us your name?

That was lucky that you were able to get them both out and warmed up. Thank goodness!


----------



## Torty Mom (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow, very scary!! Glad everyone is ok!!!


----------



## Laura (Apr 16, 2011)

that one of the reasons i dont like burrows.. man made with a dog house is safer.. you just never know...floods, colapses..
glad it worked out ok..


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 16, 2011)

Good thing you checked on them. How quickly does the water normally leave the pen area, once the rain stops?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 16, 2011)

Very scarey


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 16, 2011)

I like a happy ending.


----------

